# Birthing Center experiances please :)



## Lovn.sunshine

I'm thinking [even though we aren't pregnant yet] that I'd REALLY like to labor/birth at a center instead of the hospital [sans complications, of course]. With my first, I had pre-e in the end so I was induced at 36+3. It was a long labor and I ended with an epi. I REALLY REALLY want to experiance the other side. The one where I get to naturally go in to labor, breath/walk/bounce/shower/bathe through the contractions... I want to feel it all [at least I think I do :haha:]. 
Can anyone share their Birthing center stories with me? [Good and the bad]. I'd also love to do midwife and doula led as well.

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Bex84

I went to midwife birthing centre with lo and plan to do same place this time. It was part of small hospital, no doctors available so if your high risk can't go there. When I had lo I was only person in and had loads of support, I was relaxed and didn't feel rushed. I was able to use birthing pool as well. I was in established labor 7 hrs which I think was helped by a more relaxed environment. I would recommend. My friends who went to hospital had very different experience it seems


----------



## Tattoo

I had a wonderful experience at the midwife-led unit. I had a water birth. It was a four hour labour, and I felt in control of what was going on the whole time. No one was shouting at me to PUSH, I was able to just do what my body wanted to do. I'm hoping to deliver at the same place this time.


----------

